# How Much Power?



## Arjun609 (Mar 18, 2015)

My Rig 


i3 2120 
Asrock H61MV
Transcend 4x2 1333MHZ DDR3
WD Blue 1TB HDD
Ati Radeon HD 6670 PowerColor 2Gb DDR3


At Max Conditions


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

My guess is around 200-210W. But to be safe get a 300W PSU like Antec BP300P


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd say got for a Antec VP500 costing appx 3.2k for your rig. It will easily handle a future GPU + CPU upgrade too.


----------



## Arjun609 (Mar 20, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] you sure that 300 watt is enough because my gpu requirement says 400 watt and the TDP is aroud 60-70


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not so sure.
You can check it here:
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator - The only power supply calculator trusted by PSU manufacturers and computer enthusiasts
Power Supply Calculator - The most accurate PC wattage calculator


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Arjun609 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] you sure that 300 watt is enough because my gpu requirement says 400 watt and the TDP is aroud 60-70




bp300p is enough for that config. but since the price difference between bp300p and vp450p is not much larger, you may get vp450p


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 21, 2015)

> you sure that 300 watt is enough because my gpu requirement says 400 watt and the TDP is aroud 60-70


300 W is sufficient. And since computer components are only going to get more power efficient, you shouldn't really worry about future upgrades, I think.

I used to run a AMD X2 4000+, Random Mobo, 2 sticks of ram, 1 hdd AND 1 ATI 4670  on a 220WATT PSU for 2 years.

Now running a config similar to yours (i3 3220, intel mobo, 1 ram, 1 hdd, 1 ssd, ATI 4670) on an Antec 300BP for 1 year.


----------

